

GitHub & StickyGram trial Instagram subscription printing service - hakka
http://stickygram.tumblr.com/post/10442889552/world-first-instagram-printing-by-subscription

======
dlokshin
What are the reservations in making this service public?

Also, did the github employees know that their IGs were going to be made into
magnets or was it a surprise?

~~~
StickyGram
Hi there. We decided to put it out as a little experiment. If there's enough
interest we'd definitely consider putting in the time to make it open to the
public.

The GitHub folks approached us with the idea and gave full consent for the
images to be printed.

